# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > "Светлая гостиная" от svetsvet (Светланы Русских) >  Осень в гости пиглашает....

## svetsvet

*СОЧИНЯШКА к " Осеннему вальсу" ОЛЮШКИ СЕРАФИМОВНЫ 
*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сложилась такая загадка про рыжик.
*
[img]http://*********ru/7221397m.jpg[/img]


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

SvetaH (04.11.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*На соседнем форуме увидела игру с яблоками, которые дети прокатывают с горки и сразу сложилась такая сочиняшка:*

 



_Осенью мы так играем, 
С горок яблочки катаем. 
Не зевай и не жди, 
Поскорей игру начни!_

----------

Irina_Irina (30.12.2015), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Парина (14.10.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

_Вот мои словечки-сочинялки для гриба, Любезно озвученного Иришей Парахневич._



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina_Irina (30.12.2015), oksi7771 (22.08.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Парина (14.10.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

> *Сегодня сложилась сочиняшка - то ли игра, то ли песенка  для малышей. :))
> *
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


*Сижу и смеюсь над собой, вдруг откуда ни возьмись придумались ещё такие строчки. Сейчас полечка выглядит так :)):*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), mochalova19 (29.08.2016), olga kh (29.08.2016), Petavla (29.08.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (02.10.2016), Ладога (12.08.2017), Ледок (02.09.2016), Людмилая (29.08.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сочиняшка осенняя. Может кому-нибудь и пригодится для сценария*  :Blush2: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

galy-a (10.10.2016), Karamel (10.10.2016), Lara (11.10.2016), mochalova19 (10.10.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (10.10.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Анжела72 (15.10.2016), буссоница (10.10.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (24.08.2018), Гульниза (25.10.2016), гунька (10.10.2016), Елена М (10.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (10.10.2016), Ладога (21.10.2016), Людмилая (10.10.2016), Ольга Сара (10.10.2016), Олюр (10.10.2016), Парина (10.10.2016), Татьяна Алексеева (05.01.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

*И ещё сложилось прямо сейчас хииии....
*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

galy-a (10.10.2016), Karamel (10.10.2016), Lara (11.10.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (10.10.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), гунька (10.10.2016), Ладога (21.10.2016), Людмилая (10.10.2016), Олюр (10.10.2016), Парина (10.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

> *Сочиняшка осенняя. Может кому-нибудь и пригодится для сценария* 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


А вот так эта сочиняшка модернизируется :)) перед началом осенней сказки:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

mochalova19 (13.10.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), olga kh (12.10.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Анжела72 (15.10.2016), буссоница (12.10.2016), говорушка (13.10.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), Ладога (21.10.2016), Людмилая (12.10.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (14.10.2016), Олюр (13.10.2016), Парина (15.10.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Совсем чуть-чуть об осени....




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

dzvinochok (29.08.2017), Irina55 (08.09.2017), Jaga (08.09.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (28.08.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), Muzira (18.08.2017), nataliua.sm (17.08.2017), nezabudka-8s (18.10.2019), olga kh (15.08.2017), Raisa Vayner (07.09.2021), SNAR (23.01.2018), Ssveta (14.09.2019), Алена43 (19.08.2017), Анастасия Галанова (10.09.2021), Анжела72 (19.08.2017), ВалерияВ (06.09.2017), ВИОЛA (08.09.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.08.2017), герана (08.09.2021), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (30.08.2017), гунька (18.08.2017), Елена Эрнст (20.09.2017), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (17.08.2017), Ладога (28.08.2017), Ледок (23.09.2018), Людмилая (15.08.2017), мазурка (02.09.2017), Мари-ночка (09.09.2021), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.08.2017), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Наталья0405 (25.09.2018), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (30.08.2017), ольга марущак (08.09.2021), Ольга2011 (30.08.2017), Олюр (16.08.2017), Парина (19.08.2017), Ремзия (01.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (29.08.2017), Ярик (05.09.2018)

----------


## Алена43

*Светланочка! Спасибо за чудесные стихи! 
Зайдя сегодня на страничку, 
Увидев чудные слова
От человека с чутким сердцем, 
Я с добрым чувством в день вошла!!! 
Спасибо, милая Светлана, 
За красоту волшебных слов.
За искренность, тепло души, 
Которое даёшь всем ты!!!* (стихи не мои)

----------

svetsvet (19.08.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Подводка к танцу с листьями сложилась так:




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (27.05.2021), dzvinochok (22.09.2017), elis673 (25.05.2021), fatinija (23.08.2019), Irina Sirin (15.08.2018), Jaga (08.09.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), laratet (24.09.2017), larisakoly (04.11.2019), lenik (17.11.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), lybochka (11.09.2018), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), moderm (30.09.2017), nezabudka-8s (18.10.2019), oksi7771 (03.07.2022), olga kh (22.09.2017), Rina05 (22.09.2018), s.lopuhova (06.10.2018), SNAR (24.09.2017), strelka_64 (26.09.2017), vetlost (25.09.2017), zwetlana (08.09.2021), Алена43 (13.03.2018), Анжела72 (24.09.2017), ВИОЛA (06.10.2017), герана (08.09.2021), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (25.09.2017), гунька (24.09.2017), Елена М (26.09.2017), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (24.09.2017), Ириночк (01.12.2017), Ладога (04.10.2017), Лариса12 (30.08.2018), Ледок (26.09.2017), Людмилая (22.09.2017), марина гайворонская (05.11.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (24.09.2017), на.та.ли. (26.09.2017), Наталья0405 (25.09.2018), НСА (03.10.2021), о-ля-ля (22.09.2017), Озма (25.09.2017), Олюр (24.09.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (21.09.2018), эллона (27.09.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложились  ещё словечки  об осени:




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Irina Sirin (15.08.2018), Irina55 (26.09.2017), Irina61 (02.10.2017), Jaga (08.09.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (27.09.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mochalova19 (26.09.2017), moderm (30.09.2017), Nataliyberezin (01.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (18.10.2019), oksi7771 (03.07.2022), olga kh (26.09.2017), Rina05 (22.09.2018), SNAR (23.01.2018), strelka_64 (26.09.2017), vetlost (26.09.2017), zwetlana (08.09.2021), Алена43 (13.03.2018), ВИОЛA (06.10.2017), герана (08.09.2021), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (26.08.2021), гунька (26.09.2017), Елена М (26.09.2017), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (26.09.2017), Ладога (04.10.2017), Лариса12 (30.08.2018), Ледок (26.09.2017), Лилия79 (26.09.2017), Людмилая (26.09.2017), марина гайворонская (05.11.2017), на.та.ли. (26.09.2017), Наталья0405 (25.09.2018), НСА (03.10.2021), о-ля-ля (26.09.2017), Олюр (26.09.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Снова осень близко-близко....




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elen 77 (30.08.2018), Irina V (21.08.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (31.10.2018), larisakoly (21.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), mochalova19 (10.09.2018), Natali-S (23.09.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.10.2019), oksi7771 (03.07.2022), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), stranikira (10.09.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (28.09.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (21.08.2018), ttanya (19.09.2018), Алусик (21.08.2018), Анжела72 (28.08.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (21.08.2018), Варшава (27.08.2018), ВесСнушка (25.09.2018), говорушка (05.08.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (30.08.2018), елена1234 (21.09.2018), Ирина-Ирен (21.08.2018), Ларонька (21.08.2018), Ледок (21.08.2018), Лилия79 (11.09.2018), Людмилая (21.08.2018), НСА (01.10.2018), Озма (21.08.2018), Олюр (21.08.2018), Парина (21.08.2018), Татиана 65 (10.09.2018), эллона (26.10.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложилась подводка к любой  песенке про дождик, можно использовать  металлофоны или  просто ритмично хлопать ладошками на слова "кап-кап-кап":))




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alehina123 (16.09.2018), Anna57 (22.11.2018), annkir (27.05.2021), Irina61 (04.10.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (14.11.2018), lenik (15.11.2018), linker_59 (14.11.2018), ludmila_zub (19.11.2018), mochalova19 (17.11.2018), Muzira (20.09.2018), Natali-S (23.09.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.10.2019), oksi7771 (03.07.2022), olga kh (11.09.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), oltischencko (11.09.2018), Raisa Vayner (19.11.2018), s.lopuhova (01.10.2018), Ssveta (30.09.2021), Tatiana-Lev12 (28.09.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.09.2018), ttanya (19.09.2018), ULIANCHIK (19.09.2018), Алусик (13.09.2018), Анжела72 (19.09.2018), буссоница (11.09.2018), Варшава (11.09.2018), ВесСнушка (25.09.2018), Вета (18.09.2018), говорушка (29.09.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (17.09.2018), елена1234 (21.09.2018), Ирина-Ирен (21.09.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), Ледок (11.09.2018), Лилия60 (14.11.2018), Лилия79 (11.09.2018), Людмилая (11.09.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МарСух (01.10.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (20.09.2018), Натали-наташа (20.09.2018), Наталья0405 (25.09.2018), НСА (01.10.2018), о-ля-ля (11.09.2018), Олюр (11.09.2018), Парина (11.09.2018), Раисса (01.10.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (23.09.2018), татуся (18.09.2018), эллона (17.09.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

И ещё чуть - чуть об ОСЕНИ:




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (22.11.2018), annkir (27.05.2021), Irina61 (04.10.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (14.11.2018), lenik (15.11.2018), linker_59 (14.11.2018), ludmila_zub (19.11.2018), mochalova19 (17.11.2018), Natali-S (23.09.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.10.2019), olga kh (18.09.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), s.lopuhova (01.10.2018), Ssveta (30.09.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.09.2018), ttanya (19.09.2018), ULIANCHIK (23.09.2018), Алусик (02.10.2018), Анжела72 (19.09.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (19.09.2018), Варшава (22.09.2018), ВесСнушка (25.09.2018), Вета (18.09.2018), говорушка (21.09.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (17.09.2018), Елена М (19.09.2018), елена1234 (21.09.2018), Ирина-23 (18.09.2018), Ирина-Ирен (21.09.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), Ларонька (19.09.2018), Ледок (19.09.2018), Лилия79 (17.09.2018), Людмилая (19.09.2018), МарСух (01.10.2018), Ната25 (28.09.2018), Натали-наташа (20.09.2018), Наталья0405 (25.09.2018), НСА (01.10.2018), Озма (19.09.2018), Ольга2011 (12.11.2018), Олюр (17.09.2018), Парина (17.09.2018), Раисса (01.10.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (23.09.2018), татуся (18.09.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (21.09.2018), эллона (17.09.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Осень- дивная пора......





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (27.05.2021), elsor (30.11.2018), Irina61 (04.10.2018), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (31.10.2018), lenik (15.11.2018), linker_59 (14.11.2018), ludmila_zub (19.11.2018), mochalova19 (17.11.2018), Natali-S (23.10.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.10.2019), olga kh (25.09.2018), olia.kostina (20.11.2018), s.lopuhova (01.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (23.09.2018), Алусик (02.10.2018), буссоница (23.09.2018), Варшава (23.09.2018), ВесСнушка (25.09.2018), говорушка (29.09.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Драгметал (30.09.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.09.2018), Ладога (21.11.2018), Ледок (01.10.2018), Лилия79 (24.09.2018), Людмилая (27.09.2018), Наталья0405 (25.09.2018), НСА (01.10.2018), Олюр (24.09.2018), Раисса (01.10.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (23.09.2018), эллона (26.10.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Поздравляю всех, всех, всех коллег, друзей и гостей с началом нового учебного года!
Желаю терпения, вдохновения,невероятных успехов и побед,


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina Sirin (03.09.2019), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (02.09.2019), mochalova19 (19.09.2019), nezabudka-8s (18.10.2019), olga kh (12.09.2019), vils77 (04.09.2019), Алена43 (08.10.2019), Алусик (03.09.2019), Анжела72 (02.09.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), Иишка (04.11.2019), Ладога (10.10.2020), Ледок (02.09.2019), Людмилая (02.09.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (02.10.2019), Озма (03.09.2019), Олюр (03.11.2019), Парина (19.09.2019), чайка61 (02.10.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Решила навести порядок  компе и нашла свою сочинялку к песне-переделке на музыку И. Шевчук РАЗ ЛАДОШКА для поздравления К ДНЮ ДОШКОЛЬНОГО РАБОТНИКА. Может быть я уже выкладывала, не помнюююююю..... вот и решила выставить ещё раз, а вдруг кому-то пригодится :))




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (19.12.2019), annkir (19.09.2019), elsor (04.09.2019), Eva 59 (01.10.2019), fatinija (27.12.2019), Irina Sirin (03.09.2019), Irina61 (04.11.2019), jarinka (10.10.2019), LiliyaOdiss (08.11.2019), linker_59 (02.10.2019), mia10 (17.12.2020), mochalova19 (19.09.2019), olga kh (12.09.2019), olia.kostina (01.12.2019), oltischencko (05.01.2020), sima (03.09.2019), stranikira (03.09.2019), sveta38 (04.11.2019), ttanya (03.11.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), vils77 (19.09.2019), Алена43 (08.10.2019), Алусик (28.10.2019), буссоница (19.09.2019), Валерьевна (22.09.2019), Варшава (03.10.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), детская (26.01.2021), Елена М (04.09.2019), Ириночк (28.11.2019), Ладога (10.10.2020), Ледок (09.09.2019), Лилия79 (19.09.2019), Людмилая (03.09.2019), Марина Сухарева (02.11.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (05.09.2019), НСА (18.11.2019), о-ля-ля (03.09.2019), Озма (03.09.2019), Олюр (06.10.2019), Парина (19.09.2019), Татьяна Юрьевна (15.09.2019), Цветусик (04.11.2019), чайка61 (02.10.2019), эллона (19.09.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Немного осени....




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Irina Sirin (18.01.2022), Karamel (12.10.2021), krinka (24.01.2022), ludmila_zub (17.11.2021), mishel61 (10.11.2021), nataliua.sm (10.10.2021), ry-bka (10.10.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.10.2021), vetlost (03.11.2021), Vita_72 (11.10.2021), Алусик (11.10.2021), Вера Чурикова (03.10.2021), гунька (12.10.2021), Людмилая (06.10.2021), НСА (03.10.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021), Парина (04.10.2021), Ригина (02.11.2021), Рыбка (02.10.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Немного осенней грустинки....




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Karamel (14.10.2021), krinka (24.01.2022), ludmila_zub (17.11.2021), MakaRock (10.11.2021), mishel61 (10.11.2021), nataliua.sm (24.10.2021), Tatleo (14.10.2021), vetlost (03.11.2021), Алусик (18.10.2021), буссоница (13.10.2021), гунька (23.12.2021), людмила-45 (24.10.2021), Людмилая (17.10.2021), Натаiша (11.11.2021), НСА (13.10.2021), Озма (13.10.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021), Парина (27.10.2021), Ригина (02.11.2021), Рыбка (13.10.2021)

----------

